# Seven Common Composting Myths



## Jeri_Walker (Apr 12, 2011)

I made a bin in a plastic storage bin this winter. It's already working! I chose the bin after looking at the expensive "store-bought" ones that had some good and some bad reviews. I took a chance on $6 and a little hole-drilling and am happy with the results.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jeri - That sounds like a great idea! I will soon re-start worm composting really soon. Pretty excited about it. It doesn't take as much money, or effort, to compost as much as many people think. That's the cool thing about composting is it can be done with very little or no money.

I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying your homemade worm bin!


----------



## Dawn1 (Mar 28, 2011)

We made ours from a black trash can. I used to have one that I paid a moderate amount for, so I just mimicked the concept. We cut the bottom out and made a hole in the side for pulling the compost out once it's turned. Then we used a drill to make holes randomly all over the can. The compost goes in the top and comes out of the bottom. Works great!


----------



## Kat1 (May 17, 2011)

The back 5 feet of my garden is a big compost pile. The left half is for new stuff..kitchen peelings, apple cores, grass clippings, etc. We water and turn it now and again. The right half is the pile of finished compost that I can shovel out into the garden. Very efficient and easy. It took a couple of years to establish, but now it is a compost making machine.


----------



## dave3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a great compost pile and it didnt cost me anything. I use it on all my gardens,and get great results. So just try it folks and you will will have a happy garden and do your part for our planet....


----------



## Linda_Grollman (Jun 16, 2012)

My brother has been composting for years and is very proud of his vegetables and very dilligent about his garden. Some of his vegetables are a result of new seeds or plants, which others are random growth of the compost itself. I'm sceptical about the nutitional value of this random growth from the compost compared to new seeds and plants. 
I'd appreciate feedback on this.
Thank you.
Linda Grollman


----------

